# ...



## 128682 (Jan 3, 2019)

...


----------



## inspiredpoet (Nov 9, 2012)

Is it like, what do I do now?

I've noticed as I've had moments of recovery there is this sort of void where my mind used to be obsessed with DP. "Normality" feels kind of low key, your mind has gone from being in this highly stressed and anxious state to not, and so for me it feels quite strange not to have those intense feelings of anxiety, the strange thoughts, and feeling alienated. Just doing things... normally... feels very strange.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Nurture it.


----------



## 128682 (Jan 3, 2019)

yes! this is exactly how I feel... I feel okay, but it's a weird switch from going from obsessive thoughts to nothing... hopefully this is a path to recovery...


inspiredpoet said:


> Is it like, what do I do now?
> I've noticed as I've had moments of recovery there is this sort of void where my mind used to be obsessed with DP. "Normality" feels kind of low key, your mind has gone from being in this highly stressed and anxious state to not, and so for me it feels quite strange not to have those intense feelings of anxiety, the strange thoughts, and feeling alienated. Just doing things... normally... feels very strange.


----------



## inspiredpoet (Nov 9, 2012)

cartierx said:


> yes! this is exactly how I feel... I feel okay, but it's a weird switch from going from obsessive thoughts to nothing... hopefully this is a path to recovery...


I'm pretty sure it is. There is a quite an emptiness, for me anyway. It's not a bad thing, but it's confusing, my body used to be so full of adrenalin and it was like I was always in fight or flight mode. And when it's calm you feel confused... like why am I no longer terrified?


----------



## 128682 (Jan 3, 2019)

inspiredpoet said:


> I'm pretty sure it is. There is a quite an emptiness, for me anyway. It's not a bad thing, but it's confusing, my body used to be so full of adrenalin and it was like I was always in fight or flight mode. And when it's calm you feel confused... like why am I no longer terrified?


 omg, yes! I can relate so much!


----------

